# Board rep. World pharma . Org



## mrquestion (May 12, 2011)

a) is it allowed to have steroid sources advertised on this board
b)everywhere on the board says world-pharma is a scam

here is a quote from a customer complaint: "
*World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription IS A SCAM!* 
*I was scammed by **www.world-pharma.org** for $ 974 plus fee.*
*I later found out they have hundreds of other sites that all sell anabolic steroids from asiapharma and eurohormones that are run by the same people that run world-pharma.org fraud.*
*They have many people on the web that they pay to say they are in fact a real pharmacy and everyone else is a scam.*
*Never send money to Sofia Bulgaria and never use world-pharma.org as they will not send anything.*
*Google: asiapharma scam or eurohormones scam for more information.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*I feel stupid and mad and sad. This is a scam of epic proportions they have more than a hundred online pharmas selling and scamming for anabolic steroids they are scamming milions of $. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*www.world-pharma.org** scam has got to end. eurohormones is in Skopje Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia this is where asiapharma and world-pharma.com reside too. But they have your money sent to Sofia Bulgaria to cover that fact."*






so how can someone like that be a BOARD REP here????



he leaves a silly comment on my thread, saying my stuff is fake, even though its counterfeit i know (but not fake), then he puts image of steroids with his big fakeass website name under it. where i can go and lose several hundred dollars from a scam site. how can people allow this to happen on this site? is this forum corrupt?


----------



## BigBird (May 12, 2011)

Oh boy - here we go.....I feel the ground trembling.....


----------



## mrquestion (May 12, 2011)

LOL. i dont get it. It clearly says no source talk. then you have a board members, who is advertising WORLD-PHARMA.ORG (one of many scam sites) everypost. And says all other sites and gear are fakes.


Do they get paid off to keep mouth shut? what is it?


----------



## ROID (May 12, 2011)

I make 6 figures  from WP


----------



## mrquestion (May 12, 2011)

www.world-pharma.org IS A SCAM!


just go to this site. you would be alarmed. they say quote "this guy is the biggest SCAMMER on the net"

look how many more website names they have, you would be alarmed. 20+ other sites


i would be very angy and alarmed all of you


----------



## mrquestion (May 12, 2011)

ROID said:


> I make 6 figures from WP


 

LOL. you gonna buy a new ferrari


----------



## ROID (May 12, 2011)

mrquestion said:


> LOL. you gonna buy a new ferrari



depends on what my bonus is.

When you scam people for millions you usually get pretty good bonuses.

You have no clue what you are talking about.

You call someone a scammer and then make a post asking if your gear is fake ?

I don't see any company giving you any bonuses in your future.

Some people draw the short stick in life.


----------



## mrquestion (May 12, 2011)

^^ dont rip people off. I cant stand fraudsters

you getting worried now, arent you?

what are you his business partner? 


atleast i know i have a conterfeit gear, with active compound. But what about fraudsters like WorldPharama who just post pics of the real gear, and advertise a SCAM website to purchase gear. People go their spend their hard earned money, and will never see their money or gear ever again.


im not saying its a scam. GOOGLE worldpharma, everywhere says its a scam


----------



## TGB1987 (May 12, 2011)

LOL This is funny.  Thread closed.


----------



## heavyiron (May 12, 2011)

World-Pharma is top notch in quality and service especially the Asia Pharma brand. Unfortunately other competitors have smeared them all over the net to gain market share. Give them a try and if you have any problems just PM me. You won't be disapointed. 

I only use the highest quality gear and AP is what I am using right now.​


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2011)

Wp is not from Yugoslavia or wherever that is you posted. Sheesh, they can't even get any facts right.


----------

